#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Fim do boleto sem registro - MENTIRA

## FabricioViana

Olá. Tenho ouvido de várias pessoas o boato que os boletos se registro vão acabar, agora teremos somente o boleto REGISTRADO.


Até onde pude apurar NÃO EXISTE NADA NESSE SENTIDO! Nada no banco central, nada de lei, nada!!

Essa história é velha e tem uma simples razão: 

O BOLETO SEM REGISTRO É MAIS BARATO PARA O CLIENTE DO BANCO!

NO BOLETO SEM REGISTRO O BANCO GANHA MENOS!!

É simples assim!

Todo o comércio eletrônico funciona com boletos sem registro!

Quando esse tipo de cobrança for acabar vamos ouvir muito nos jornais, TV, etc! 

Por favor, se alguém tem uma notícia OFICIAL sobre isso poste aqui.

Quando o gerente de sua conta quiser empurrar a cobrança COM REGISTRO para você por causa do "fim" da cobrança sem registro, peça a normatização do Banco Central sobre isso!!

O Bradesco, por exemplo, entrou forte nessa de "cobrança sem registro não vai mais existir". Estão perdendo muitos clientes provedores com isso. 

Fiquem tranquilos e SEMPRE PROCUREM INFORMAÇÕES OFICIAIS!!

Abraços
Fabricio

----------


## Bruno

Boa Tarde 
com o @*FabricioViana* falou isto é MENTIRA 
Uma tendencia de todos os bancos querer empurrar o Boleto com Registro afinal sem registro o banco só ganha quando ha pagamento do titulo diferente do com registro onde o banco já recebe pelo lançamento do titulo e também depois do pagamento fora a manutenção do titulo.
O banco Itau, Sicredi, Bradesco entre outros vem desde 2012 com esta conversa porém nenhuma circular foi gerado pelo Bacen

neste link tem um obrigatoriedade http://www.febraban.org.br/7Rof7SWg6...Banc%E1rio.pdf 

referente a http://www.bcb.gov.br/pre/normativos..._3598_v2_P.pdf

mais a unica obrigatoriedade que encontrei foi 



> Obrigatoriedade de utilizar a Cobrança Registrada para emitir Boletos de Pagamento de valor igual ou superior à R$250 mil.

----------


## xbili

Olha.. esses dias estava no banco e o gerente me disse assim
que apartir de dezembro de 2016 vai ter que ser registrado
pois querem acabar com os boletos falsos.. assim disse ele..
agora ser realmente vai acontecer... ai esperar pra ver..

----------


## genesistelecom

Sim, também ouvi isso com a gerente do banco, até o final de 2016, será aceito sem registro, após este período, somente com registro, já ouvi isso de outras fontes também, inclusive de provedor.

----------


## Zarttron

Aqui na minha cidade de Santa Maria no RS meu Banco já não abre novas contas com a opção de sem registro e isso já me informei em todas as unidades do Banco e a resposta foi sempre a mesma de que irá terminar ainda este ano, procurando em outras instituições a resposta foi a mesma. Pra min aqui irá acabar de toda a certeza, agora no resto do país ai não sei, detalhe nas cidades vizinhas a mesma coisa, pois entrei em contato com as mesmas e irá terminar. Ou se passar títulos sem registro após a mudança irão cair na conta com no minimo 15 dias após a compensação.

----------


## 1929

Com certeza a nova taxação sobre o lucro dos bancos vai aprofundar esta questão... Se não existe nada oficial, tudo partindo da iniciativa dos bancos, isso acabará sendo regulamentado pelo BACEN. A partir de agosto já está valendo e eles não vão querer assumir qualquer redução de ganho, não faz parte da personalidade dos banqueiros.
Afinal, "os bancos não podem perder" e quem pagará esta conta e muito além da conta serão os correntistas.... Cada taxinha aumentando um pouquinho, vai acabar rendendo muito mais mesmo depois de abatido o aumento do imposto dos bancos.

----------


## agatangelos

caraca, desculpe o termo mais todo mundo que nos ferrar, nos só perdemos tem sempre um algo mais para pagar e temos que dar internet cada vez mais barata, esta cada vez mais difícil ...

----------


## velhopolenta

*comunicado do meu banco sicoob/credisulca

Cobrança sem Registro:* Em atendimento à determinação da FEBRABAN, a partir de 01/06/2015 os novos clientes do produto cobrança não terão disponível a modalidade simples sem registro para emissão de boleto. 

Os clientes que atualmente já possuem o convênio/contrato com a Cooperativa ainda terão esta opção de modalidade disponível até 01/06/2016. Contudo, recomendamos a utilização da modalidade simples com registro, por se tratar de uma modalidade que permite o maior controle por parte da empresa, além de oferecer uma maior flexibilidade para alterar e gerar instruções sobre os boletos emitidos.

----------


## Ricardo-nick

fui ao SICOOB e la eles dizem que não trabalham mais com boleto sem registro pois o Banco Central cancelou todas novas instalações.... e agora ? Sera que o gerente esta de papo ? Posso aciona-lo por não querer me vender um produto ?

----------


## faelldantas

Trabalho em um instituição financeira, e sim, é verdade que os boletos sem registro irão acabar, mas a um "curto-longo prazo".

Com o registro evitará as questões de fraudes (pelo menos até os pilantras descobrirem uma nova), e sim, aumentarão expressivamente as receitas dos bancos (então não vamos nos espantar ao ouvir no jornal, banco X bate novo recorde de faturamento no trimestre Y, de ZZZ trilhões, quadrilhões (sei nem se existe).

A questão da mudança seria para o mês de junho/15, mas devido a o alto volume de boletos sem registros ainda disponíveis no mercado, a mudança foi adiada, não tendo uma data certa para implementação, pois isso irá variar de banco para banco, de sistema para sistema.

Assim que tiver mais informações sobre o assunto irei postar aqui.

Espero ter contribuído!

----------


## uesleycorrea

Que lixo! Caraca, mano!

----------


## mathcardoso

Eu abri o tópico um tempo atras sobre isso. E passei as informaçoes que gerentes de dois bancos me falaram, após o aumentro da taxa em cima do boleto e sobre o fim de boleto sem registro. Passei aqui a informaçao e tambem para o MikWeb, pois utilizo, e nao queria chegar na hora e ter que mudar tudo e ficar ligando ou colocando aviso para cliente nao pagar boleto e tals.

Pelo valor que estao cobrando, vai compensar deixar um local aberto apenas para receber. Antes dar o dinheiro para uma pessoa que preciso, do que para o banco. R$3,60 por boleto é muito dinheiro.

----------


## 1929

Eu gostaria de ver uma planilha de custos para saber como eles chegam a um valor como este de 3,60

Acho que o parâmetro que utilizam é que isso fica em mais ou menos 1 dolar.... Um dolar é pouquinho para quem manipula muito dinheiro. Então acaba ficando corriqueiro para eles.

Não acredito que eles tenham um cálculo honesto sobre estes custos. Está mais para "chutometro"

----------


## mathcardoso

O problema do boleto com registro, é que você paga a taxa do boleto antes. Entao vamos supor que toma calote de 10, a taxa já era se nao receber.

----------


## 1929

Por isso eu sempre fui a favor de pagamentos no provedor... Com uma taxa dessas sai fácil o salário de uma pessoa para fazer todo o contato com o cliente, desde abertura de OS, pagamentos e outros contatos.... De qualquer forma precisa uma pessoa para isso. ..

Ah! alguns dirão, eu não quero que pessoas coloquem a mão no dinheiro. Fica muito mais seguro cair direto na conta...
Pode ser, pode ser, mas se tiver um gerenciador com bom financeiro não tem como haver tentação de desviar... pode até desviar mas logo será descoberto.
Enxugar custos hoje é a palavra de ordem. Sem falar que conversar com o cliente seja para receber críticas seja para ajudar em alguns procedimentos na internet que um leigo muitas vezes se atrapalha, tudo isso ajuda a manter cliente.

Não adianta receita alta gerando inclusive mais impostos se não houver controle nos custos.
Os bancos que vão às favas...

----------


## faelldantas

Sim, existe sim um calculo por trás disso.

Isso depende de banco para banco. 

Existe o custo da compensação, mais a tarifa que banco paga de banco para banco para liquidar o boleto do outro banco.

Existe a questão de pagar na rede bancária emissora (é um valor), pagar fora da rede emissora é um outro valor.

Se o banco oferece um sistema de apoio para emissão dos boletos, o valor é embutido.

Então, esses valores dependem muito e variam muito de banco para banco.

Espero ter ajudado!

----------


## 1929

Sim, mas esta alegação que os bancos fazem de ter uma taxa pela compensação, isto é meio "macabro". Pois imagine uma situação que banco A tem 1000 documentos dele que foram pagos no banco B. Por sua vez o Banco B tem 900 documentos que foram pagos no banco A.... Mas no próximo dia estas quantias podem se inverter.
No final do mês a balança não vai pender muito mais para um lado ou para o outro e todos eles acabam ganhando.
E nós é que vamos pagando mesmo que as compensações entre eles se equivalem e entre eles acabe não gerando custos.
Banco A paga 1000 para banco B e banco B paga 1000 para banco A..... Mas todos os clientes pagantes envolvidos acabaram pagando por uma matemática macabra. 

Isto também acontece na compensação entre as operadoras de celulares. Se voce liga para número de outra operadora o valor é lá em cima... Mas no fim do mês eles acertam as contas entre eles e todos eles ganham e nós pagamos valores altos... novamente uma matemática maléfica só para gerar mais receita para eles.
Pelo menos é o que eu penso... até prova em contrário.

heheheh

----------


## agatangelos

Po daqui a pouco teremos que fazer dois planos, se o cliente quiser pagar na empresa paga mais barato, se quiser pagar no banco mais caro, vai rolar uma briga danada ...

----------


## maisonmdsgreen

Pessoal fiz isso o que acham? https://secure.avaaz.org/po/petition...tro/share/?new

Obrigado

----------


## agatangelos

> Pessoal fiz isso o que acham? https://secure.avaaz.org/po/petition...tro/share/?new
> 
> Obrigado


a minha assinatura ja esta lá

----------


## Zarttron

Aqui no RS em Santa Maria 1929 a boatos de amigos mas nada que ainda presenciei de que o Sicredi irá fazer o seguinte: Titulos com registro, a tarifa será debitada na conta somente na liquidação ou será cobrado um pequeno valor na hora que for o arquivo de remessa, mas se o titulo liquidado for sem registro irá cair na conta somente após 15 dias isso sei pq um amigo ja testou. E se o caso seja necessário dar baixar(cancelar) um titulo que não irá cair na conta será cobrado o dobro do valor. Isso foi o que me passaram em alguns segundos de conversa, mas ja relataram a hipotese de se mudar a forma de cobrança para provedores. Semana que vem irei apurar melhor isso.

----------


## FabricioViana

Peçam aos gerentes dos bancos para mostrar a "decisão" da FEBRABAN!

Não existe. Simples assim!

Santander e BB não falam nisso. 

O único grande que parou de fazer sem registro é o Bradesco. 

O custo entre bancos dos boletos é a mesma! Se você paga um boleto do BB no Itaú a tarifa é a mesma, tanto faz se é registrado ou não!

Mudem suas contas para bancos que sejam mais baratos. Não aceitem essa imposição. É a única forma de pressionar.

----------


## 1929

> Aqui no RS em Santa Maria 1929 a boatos de amigos mas nada que ainda presenciei de que o Sicredi irá fazer o seguinte: Titulos com registro, a tarifa será debitada na conta somente na liquidação ou será cobrado um pequeno valor na hora que for o arquivo de remessa, mas se o titulo liquidado for sem registro irá cair na conta somente após 15 dias isso sei pq um amigo ja testou. E se o caso seja necessário dar baixar(cancelar) um titulo que não irá cair na conta será cobrado o dobro do valor. Isso foi o que me passaram em alguns segundos de conversa, mas ja relataram a hipotese de se mudar a forma de cobrança para provedores. Semana que vem irei apurar melhor isso.


Também, para manter o luxo das agências deles.... Aquela da Av. Medianeira parece um palacete.

----------


## Zarttron

> Também, para manter o luxo das agências deles.... Aquela da Av. Medianeira parece um palacete.


KKKKKK. Boa

----------


## JulianoVB

Olá! Hoje fui comunicado pelo BANCO SICREDI que não serão mais aceitos boletos sem registro, porem a posição do banco é a seguinte, até junho de 2016 nossos boletos emitidos serão aceitos normalmente, após esta data não mais terão validade junto ao sistema bancário, segundo a gerente o prazo de um ano é para adequação das empresas e seus sistemas, *porem hoje pagamos R$ 1,35 por boleto compensado, e ficou acertado que os valores continuarão sendo os mesmos*. Segundo a gerente os novos boletos registrados serão identificados normalmente por todos os bancos através de um código que é gerado pelo sistema do banco quando enviamos o arquivo de remessa, e este código é retransmitido para todo sistema bancário, evitando fraudes!

em relação a questão de valores dos boletos registrados, caso a gente tivesse interesse em mandar para protesto, efetuar desconto dos títulos, ai sim teríamos que estar pagando valores adicionais referente a cada serviço! 

Vamos ter um pouco de trabalho a mais efetuando as baixas de títulos quando pagos diretamente em nosso escritório, porem como os valores continuam os mesmos creio que não teremos tantas dificuldades em gerenciar desta nova forma.

A gerente ficou de enviar copia dos documentos que comprovam a obrigatoriedade, caso ela envie eu posto a copia para todos!!!

----------


## agatangelos

cara isso vai ser ruim de mais para mim, vou ter que colocar mais uma pessoa no escritório só para controlar isso, imagina eu em dezembro emito meus carnês de janeiro a dezembro do ano seguinte, vamos colocar 1000 clientes X 12 serão 12000 carnês aqui eu pago R$ 2,00 por boleto que vai dar R$ 24.000,00 como eu vou pagar isso? ai o infeliz para de pagar, vem e pede para mudar o plano, separa do marido e pede para mudar o titular, nos só tomamos mesmo ....

----------


## JulianoVB

aqui o fechamento dos meus carnês é de 24 meses, todos os meus clientes tem mensalidades emitidas até dezembro de 2016, ou seja quando eu reemitiria novamente os boletos. Entendo sua colocação porem segundo a gerente ela e mais uma outra funcionária foram fazer treinamento no fim de semana passado e este processo não tem volta pelo que ela me explicou, ela disse que já esta feito um acordo entre as instituições bancarias e que não tem volta, porem como disse antes eles irão manter os valores para nossos boletos para não perder arrecadação, e ainda como disse aqui enviaremos o arquivo de retorno para que seja gerado o código de reconhecimento do boleto por outras instituições bancarias, porem pagaremos somente quando o boleto for compensado, o único desconforto é o fato de que se nós mesmo recebermos o boleto no escritório teremos que entrar no sistema do banco e efetuar a baixa do mesmo, assim como fazemos no sistema de gerenciamento do provedor, em resumo teremos o trabalho de efetuar duas baixas dos boletos recebidos no escritório, e segundo a gerente como não há intervenção de funcionários e tudo é feito pelo sistema não será adicionado custo nos boletos que não passarem pelo sistema de compensação bancaria. Agora se realmente vai funcionar vai demorar um pouco pra saber, pois como o prazo é para junho de 2016, aguardaremos mais informações antes de efetuar alterações em nosso processo de cobrança, porem se funcionar como nossa gerente informou não vai mudar muita coisa.

Agora que vai ter banco querendo aumentar o faturamento sobre este novo modelo de emissão de boleto com certeza vai ter, cabe a cada um pesquisar e tentar negociar para baixar seus custos e diminuir os transtornos. EX: aqui me ligaram falando que o sistema de cobrança iria mudar, então fui até a agencia e a gerente falou que todos os boletos teriam que ser registrados, e antes de qualquer explicação eu disse pode fechar a conta da empresa, pois se for para registrar a gente vai iniciar o recebimento somente no escritório e criaremos mais pontos credenciados de recebimento aqui na cidade (atualmente temos dois e pagamos R$ 1,00 por boleto pago nestes locais) foi onde ela explicou que não mudaria nada na forma como pagamos pelos serviços de boleto.

Portanto, chorem, briguem, negociem!!! as agencias não vão querer perder os provedores que emitem centenas de boletos todos os meses!!!!

----------


## FabricioViana

O SICREDI é uma cooperativa. Para o Brasil ele é um único banco, mas na verdade são pequenas cooperativas divididas em região.

Acho que o SICREDI está com problemas de desperdício de numeração. Por exemplo, no Paraná ele tem 1 milhao de números e vai distribuindo 100 mil para cada provedor. O provedor vai demorar muito para usar os 100mil dele, mas a numeração está presa lá.

Dessa forma me parece que eles querem organizar isso, deixando o banco colocar a numeração: o provedor manda o arquivo remessa e aguarda o retorno com a numeração do banco.

É uma particularidade do SICREDI.

Além disso tem o Bradesco que só quer registrado.

Fora isso, nenhum banco fala mais isso...

JulianoVB, muito boa a iniciativa dos pontos credenciados!!

Abraços
Fabricio

----------


## uesleycorrea

Eu tenho bradesco e até hoje nunca mexeram com meus boletos. E espero que não mexam, rs.

----------


## JulianoVB

> JulianoVB, muito boa a iniciativa dos pontos credenciados!!


No meu ponto de vista caso o Sicredi não cumpra com o que me foi informado, essa será. A solução que adotaremos, pois alem de ser mais barata pra gente, também mais lucrativa para quem recebe, aqui os credenciados dos bancos recebem R$ 0,35 por boleto, e se receberem diretamente para nossa empresa pagamos R$ 1,00 e com esse modelo os únicos que não ganharão serão os bancos.

----------


## AndrioPJ

http://www.tecnobyte.com.br/artigo/f...m_registro.php

http://agiumimob.com.br/boletos-sem-...o-irao-acabar/

----------


## FabricioViana

Boooooaaaa Andrio!!!

Obrigado!!!

----------


## JulianoVB

Quando me ligaram do SICREDI, eu fui pesquisar na internet o que estava acontecendo para poder ter argumento, pois toda mudança gera custo, trabalho e transtornos, e estes links postados pelo colega @AdrioPJ eu já havia os encontrado, porem ao conversar com a gerente ela deixou bem claro que a recomendação já foi acatada pelos bancos, *(o que é vantagem para os mesmos) e que boletos emitidos com data superior a junho de 2016 não serão aceitos junto ao sistema bancário.




> como disse antes:
> aguardaremos mais informações antes de efetuar alterações em nosso processo de cobrança,


Porem recomendo a todos que fiquem atentos, pois se a mudança acontecer eu lhes pergunto!

1) nossos sistemas estão preparados?
2)quais os transtorno que teremos se deixarmos para ultima hora?
3)será que não é melhor irmos nos adequando antes de junho de 2016?

https://www.sicredi.com.br/html/para...ntos/cobranca/




> A cobrança registrada permite o vínculo as seguintes carteiras:
> 
> *- Simples*
> o título é colocado para cobrança e no momento da liquidação os valores são creditados diretamente na conta corrente do beneficiário, conforme prazo e regras definido na contratação.


.

Essa cobrança simples registrada já está em uso em um provedor de um amigo meu, e realmente estão cobrando R$ 1,35 por boleto somente na compensação dos títulos.

----------


## 1929

> .
> 
> [/FONT][/COLOR]Essa cobrança simples registrada já está em uso em um provedor de um amigo meu, e realmente estão cobrando R$ 1,35 por boleto somente na compensação dos títulos.


E a liberação na conta, estão fazendo de imediato ou tem alguns dias de spread?

----------


## JulianoVB

> E a liberação na conta, estão fazendo de imediato ou tem alguns dias de spread?


Ex: O cliente pagou na segunda, terça de manha já irá constar o pagamento dele no arquivo de retorno, o dinheiro o sicredi esta liberando na quarta.

----------


## JulianoVB

So um detalhe, ao fechar com o Sicredi, tem contratos que variam de agencia para agencia, onde este prazo de repasse pode chegar a 5 dias após o pagamento, porem o mínimo é esse exemplo. Que citei acima.

----------


## velhopolenta

No meu caso no sicoob/credisulca o cliente pagou hoje amanhã pela manhã antes do banco abrir ja esta na conta.

----------


## JulianoVB

> No meu caso no sicoob/credisulca o cliente pagou hoje amanhã pela manhã antes do banco abrir ja esta na conta.


Quanto ta o boleto registrado simples no sicoob?

----------


## velhopolenta

sem registro, estou pagando R$ 2,00

----------


## agatangelos

o gerente do meu banco (bradesco) me disse que se eu emitir boletos apartir de 01/01/2016 será cobrado uma taxa de R$ 10,00 por boleto, e que até janeiro de 2017 os boletos so serão aceitos no bradesco, é o fim mesmo do boleto sem registro.

----------


## Anderson28

Eu uso CEF e ate agora não fui informado de nada! E olha que ja perguntei para meu gerente, mais ele me disse que ainda não tem nenhum normativo sobre a questão.

----------


## ManoDW

Aqui entrei em contato com Sicredi e Caixa. Irá funcionar perfeitamente até final de 2016. O que nao funcionara mais eh os sistemas deles para gerar boletos sem registro, como o sistema mesmo emite, ta top, mas a partir de abril ja vou comecar a mexer com registro.

ir fazendo em paralelo

abracao

----------


## portalink

Aqui uso cobrança da Caixa, me ligaram, assinei o novo contrato mas pelo sistema pra registrar o boleto é R$ 0,30 e para baixar sem pagamento por qualquer banco é mais R$ 0,25. Quer dizer emitiu e não pagou R$ 0,55 por boleto.

----------


## agatangelos

> Aqui uso cobrança da Caixa, me ligaram, assinei o novo contrato mas pelo sistema pra registrar o boleto é R$ 0,30 e para baixar sem pagamento por qualquer banco é mais R$ 0,25. Quer dizer emitiu e não pagou R$ 0,55 por boleto.


nao esta ruim nao ... vou procurar me informar.

----------


## agatangelos

isso ai esta correto não pode deixar para ultima hora, aqui no bradesco que estão pressionado para nao emitir mais, se emitir vou pagar R$ 10,00 em cada boleto.




> Aqui entrei em contato com Sicredi e Caixa. Irá funcionar perfeitamente até final de 2016. O que nao funcionara mais eh os sistemas deles para gerar boletos sem registro, como o sistema mesmo emite, ta top, mas a partir de abril ja vou comecar a mexer com registro.
> 
> ir fazendo em paralelo
> 
> abracao

----------


## agatangelos

cara nao acredite nisso até o final de 2016 vai praticamente acabar, corra atrás de informações e se prepare, não deixe para ultima hora, pois vai ser pior.




> Eu uso CEF e ate agora não fui informado de nada! E olha que ja perguntei para meu gerente, mais ele me disse que ainda não tem nenhum normativo sobre a questão.

----------


## icarooo

complicado, agora é procurar a melhor alternativa, atualmente uso gerencianet R$3,79 por boleto pago, estou indeciso em qual banco abrir como PJ, sicoob ou caixa, vamos levantar esta questão, pois com essa mudança ficara mais oneroso as cobranças em boleto

----------


## Pirigoso

Itau aqui no sul falaram que apartir de janeiro 2016 o valor do boleto ia subir

----------


## JonasMT

Paga 1,65 na Caixa se pago em lotericas outros bancos era 2,75. Migrei para o gerenciaNET 1,75 independente do banco que for pago!

----------


## agatangelos

Icaro, não sei como esta o seu cnpj mais fiz uma consulta rápida e me deram o valor de R$ 2,80 por boleto pago, entra no site faz uma simulação com o cnpj de um amigo da um print na tela, manda um email reclamando e depois liga para negociar ... Rodrigo




> complicado, agora é procurar a melhor alternativa, atualmente uso gerencianet R$3,79 por boleto pago, estou indeciso em qual banco abrir como PJ, sicoob ou caixa, vamos levantar esta questão, pois com essa mudança ficara mais oneroso as cobranças em boleto

----------


## icarooo

Olá, migrei minha conta PF para PJ, antes era fixo 3,79 por boleto pago, agora mudou para 4,89% + 0,29 centavos por boleto pago, nos boletos de 50 reais a diferneça chegou a mais de R$1,00 , mas nem tudo são flores, boletos acima de R$50,00 começa ficar ruim, ja emite boleto de R$1600 pagando 3 e 79, hoje o mesmo boleto me custaria R$78,53 como não é possivel voltar a conta pra pessoa fisica, começa a parece interessante se tornar acionista do sicoob, que custa de 300 a 600 reais pra abrir a conta, porem boleto a R$1,90

----------


## RafahH

Olá, hoje de manha tive um susto cada boleto da CAIXA ECONOMICA FEDERAL R$ 5,90, até semana passada era R$ 1,55 nas lotéricas, alguém ai já teve esta alteração ? e quanto estão pagando ? alguém já negociou com a Caixa ?

----------


## Anderson28

A mesma coisa aqui irmão

----------


## mikroDICF

> Olá, hoje de manha tive um susto cada boleto da CAIXA ECONOMICA FEDERAL R$ 5,90, até semana passada era R$ 1,55 nas lotéricas, alguém ai já teve esta alteração ? e quanto estão pagando ? alguém já negociou com a Caixa ?


Amigo aqui estou passando por isso tambem desde maio de 2016. Porém a FEBRABAN fez um comunicado que seria trocado definitivamente à partir de Jan 2017, temos que buscar nossos direitos.

----------


## VIASATT

> a minha assinatura ja esta lá


A minha também.

----------


## GilvanRodrig

Vamos se Unir pessoal:

https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=185549


*VOTE AQUI >>>>> http://www.peticaopublica.com.br/pview.aspx?pi=BR82471


PELA PERMANÊNCIA DO BOLETO SEM REGISTRO

Para: Banco Central do Brasil e Federação Brasileira dos Bancos

O "Grupo Tecnologia da Informação" é um movimento social hospedado no Facebook, sem personalidade jurídica e composto atualmente por mais de 40.000 membros participantes e ativos, vem por meio desse abaixo assinado esclarecer e SOLICITAR: 

Que estamos presenciando um momento em que a Federação Brasileira dos Bancos (FEBRABAN) tem "recomendado" aos bancos, medidas por meio de um cronograma, para diminuírem as transações bancárias dos boletos sem registros. O Comunicado FEBRABAN 15/2015 estipula um prazo para que até janeiro de 2017 esses títulos sejam compensados somente nos bancos emissores, findando dessa forma a compensação interbancária. 

Tal medida prejudicará inúmeros negócios em funcionamento e vários novos entrantes, principalmente nos setores de "Tecnologia da Informação", onde o boleto bancário sem registro é a principal modalidade de pagamento de clientes de e-commerce e de cobranças recorrentes. Essa quebra de paradigma fará com que as atividades econômicas que deixarem de usar - por força maior - essa modalidade entrem em choque com o artigo 51 do CDC ou arquem com os prejuízos e transtornos que as cobranças com registros gerarão em negociações futuras. 

Solicitamos ao Banco Central do Brasil e a Federação Brasileira dos Bancos a INSTAURAÇÃO DE UMA CONSULTA PÚBLICA sobre a PERMANÊNCIA DO BOLETO SEM REGISTRO, tema de relevante interesse para a sociedade que utiliza esse serviço do Sistema Financeiro Nacional, para que assim possam receber sugestões e manifestações do público em geral, antes de qualquer tomada de decisão arbitrária. 

Entendemos que a transparência é um dos princípios fundamentais para se conquistar e manter a credibilidade, bem como fazer desta um valor que norteia o cumprimento da missão institucional de ambas entidades supramencionadas, em assegurar a estabilidade do poder de compra da moeda e um sistema financeiro sólido e eficiente. 

Atenciosamente, 

David Marcony - Moderador do Grupo*

----------


## GilvanRodrig

Pessoal Divulguem isso no Facebook, são 03 minutinhos para fazer a diferença.

Se alguem tiver Grupos de Provedores de Whatsapp, ou Facebook. Divulguem.






https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=185549


*VOTE AQUI >>>>> http://www.peticaopublica.com.br/pview.aspx?pi=BR82471


PELA PERMANÊNCIA DO BOLETO SEM REGISTRO

Para: Banco Central do Brasil e Federação Brasileira dos Bancos

O "Grupo Tecnologia da Informação" é um movimento social hospedado no Facebook, sem personalidade jurídica e composto atualmente por mais de 40.000 membros participantes e ativos, vem por meio desse abaixo assinado esclarecer e SOLICITAR: 

Que estamos presenciando um momento em que a Federação Brasileira dos Bancos (FEBRABAN) tem "recomendado" aos bancos, medidas por meio de um cronograma, para diminuírem as transações bancárias dos boletos sem registros. O Comunicado FEBRABAN 15/2015 estipula um prazo para que até janeiro de 2017 esses títulos sejam compensados somente nos bancos emissores, findando dessa forma a compensação interbancária. 

Tal medida prejudicará inúmeros negócios em funcionamento e vários novos entrantes, principalmente nos setores de "Tecnologia da Informação", onde o boleto bancário sem registro é a principal modalidade de pagamento de clientes de e-commerce e de cobranças recorrentes. Essa quebra de paradigma fará com que as atividades econômicas que deixarem de usar - por força maior - essa modalidade entrem em choque com o artigo 51 do CDC ou arquem com os prejuízos e transtornos que as cobranças com registros gerarão em negociações futuras. 

Solicitamos ao Banco Central do Brasil e a Federação Brasileira dos Bancos a INSTAURAÇÃO DE UMA CONSULTA PÚBLICA sobre a PERMANÊNCIA DO BOLETO SEM REGISTRO, tema de relevante interesse para a sociedade que utiliza esse serviço do Sistema Financeiro Nacional, para que assim possam receber sugestões e manifestações do público em geral, antes de qualquer tomada de decisão arbitrária. 

Entendemos que a transparência é um dos princípios fundamentais para se conquistar e manter a credibilidade, bem como fazer desta um valor que norteia o cumprimento da missão institucional de ambas entidades supramencionadas, em assegurar a estabilidade do poder de compra da moeda e um sistema financeiro sólido e eficiente. 

Atenciosamente, 

David Marcony - Moderador do Grupo*

----------


## diegov

Além de reclamar, o que acho sempre importante, fica a dica de adesão ao GerenciaNet, use o link abaixo, que garante um valor inicial de R$ 2,47 por boleto:

Cadastro GerenciaNet

Além do valor, há vantagens de usar um sistema de controle eficiente, personalização do boleto, integração via API, módulos de integração para vários sistemas, etc.

No Banco do Brasil, com movimentação pequena, eu pagava uma fortuna (chegou a R$ 9,00 por boleto). Quando reclamei, empurraram a questão do Boleto Registrado, que além dos custos tem um processo de implementação/integração bem complicado. O "gerente" para variar nem sabe do que se trata, diz que basta usar aquele sistema capenga do banco ou falar "com o pessoal de suporte, que é simples". Mesmo se a "lei" estiver do nosso lado, na prática esse pessoal não está nem aí para nós.

Acho que o mercado vai se adaptar a essa questão, com o crescimento de opções como o GerenciaNet e outras empresas similares que venham a surgir. E, convenhamos, ninguém deixa de repassar esse custo ao cliente final.

----------


## 1929

o sistema "capenga" que voce se refere deve ser aquela aberração que é o Gerenciador Financeiro. Um nome pomposo para uma porcaria. Extremamente lento e complexo. Segundo eles tudo em nome da segurança.. Aff.

Isso só comentei para análise de quem está a procura de um bom sistema para provedor. Se o B.Brasil com todo o recurso financeiro e humano que possue faz porcaria, aqui fora os desenvolvedores estão fazendo milagres com seus sistemas que de uma forma geral são bem estruturados.

----------


## jcmaster85

Boa noite JonasMT, ainda usa gerencianet? se sim esta tendo dor de cabeça, pois terei que fazer a troca a caixa esta me apertando em relação a boletos sem registro, alguem recomenda algum banco bom para isso?


> Paga 1,65 na Caixa se pago em lotericas outros bancos era 2,75. Migrei para o gerenciaNET 1,75 independente do banco que for pago!

----------


## Globalnetrj

Ola pessoal! Esse governo só quer ganhar a qualquer custo! 
Com o fim do boleto sem registro alem da imensa dor de cabeça para nós pagaremos uma fortuna, pois pagaremos desde a emissão até o recebimento! Se você tem 500 assinantes ao emitir os 500 boletos o banco vai receber de você a taxa digo receber pois você (digo nos) teremos que pagar a emissão do boleto, e se o assinante não pagar você perde duas vezes perde o cliente e o valor pago ao emitir o boleto! No meu caso emito de 6 em 6 boletos, desta forma tenho uma folga para me preocupar com boleto, já o com registro terei que enviar todo mes para não dar dinheiro ao banco pois se eu emitir 6 boletos e o assinante cancelar eu pagarei os boletos e não vou receber nada, sem contar com a novela de enviar arquivo remessa ao banco! 
A um tempo atrás o golpe foi a internet fixa com franquia! 
Agora é a vez dos bancos nos extorquir pois vão receber de tudo que é forma! Valew pessoal! Essa é minha opinião!


Enviado via XT1033 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## JulianoVB

Aqui utilizo mk-auth com boletos do sicredi!
No mk-auth faço o registro dos boletos mês a mês, ele tem um filtro que busca a data e permite registrar boletos de carnes emitidos anteriormente... registro somente os boletos que deverão passar pela cobrança no mês...
Estava utilizando um gateway de pagamento, antes de emitir os boletos pelo sicredi! estava pagando R$ 1,95 por boleto e do nada subiram pra R$ 2,45 alem de ter a demora na compensação dos boletos.
Como não sabia como iriam ficar os preços dos boletos através do Gateway já que haviam alterados valores sem nos avisar, agora utilizaremos somente SICREDI !
R$ 1,35 (um real e trinta e cinco centavos) por boleto registrado e a cobrança somente acontece quando o boleto é compensado, se o cliente não pagar não temos custo com o boleto gerado!

----------


## Vicnet

Boa tarde Juliano. Ainda usa sicredi? Em que região está? Achei interessante esta opção, só para ver se eu entendi, você faz tudo pelo MK-Auth né? Não necessita de terceiros como o gerencianet né? Obrigado

----------


## JulianoVB

> Boa tarde Juliano. Ainda usa sicredi? Em que região está? Achei interessante esta opção, só para ver se eu entendi, você faz tudo pelo MK-Auth né? Não necessita de terceiros como o gerencianet né? Obrigado


Isso. faço tudo pelo MK-AUTH, estou no norte do PARANÁ - SIQUEIRA CAMPOS.

Aqui a segunda melhor opção que encontrei foi o SICOOB, eles fizeram R$ 1,95 por boleto registrado, com pagamento somente se o boleto for compensado.
(Obs.: o SICOOB me solicitou um deposito de R$ 1.000,00 para fazer parte da COOPERATIVA, valor que somente poderei sacar no momento em que eu fechar a conta no banco).

A terceira melhor opção foi o bradesco, com R$2,35 por boleto compensado.

----------


## Vicnet

Ótimo Juliano, muito grato pelos esclarecimentos.

----------


## Net-litoral

olá, qual sistema de boletos vcs estão usando hoje,,, oque encontrei mais em conta foi o sicoob e sicredi a R$ 3,00 ,,, vc conseguiram mais em conta ?

----------


## GilvanRodrig

Boa a tarde a todos, e ai pessoal Alguma novidade sobre os BOLETOS SEM REGISTRO, alguém acho uma solução barata para Emissão, Estava pensando que acha juntos entrar com uma ação coletiva ou vamos ter que engolir mais uma desse Brasil podre que tem tanta corrupção, além de sermos roubados todos os dias pelo governos, os Bancos vão virar nosso sócios, porque as taxas são tão altas que seria praticamente isso!

Aguardo contato de alguem.

----------


## GilvanRodrig

Boa tarde, eu quero abrir uma Conta no SICREDI, com esse negocio de taxa sem registro irá ficar alto o valor do boleto.

Teria como me indicar para o SICREDI, la eh uma coperativa e quando somos indicados conseguimos mais beneficio, no caso o Valor do seu Boleto está bem legal, gostaria de ter a oportunidade de pagar esse valor tambem.


Aguardo o contato, e desde já Obrigado!

----------


## GilvanRodrig

Boa tarde, Net-Litoral, se conseguiu um preço melhor no Boleto???

----------


## Net-litoral

fiz com o Gerencianet estou pagando R$ 2,50 por boleto

----------


## TheGodfather

> fiz com o Gerencianet estou pagando R$ 2,50 por boleto


Boa noite amigo! Como conseguistes este valor? Eu tenho uma movimentação de 300 boletos/mês e estão me cobrando 3,69

----------


## GilvanRodrig

Boa a tarde, vamos se unir para tentar ter mais desconto em taxa de Bancos, ou Criar um Grupo cada um com sua conta individual, mas aonde esse Grupo teria mais força para negociar taxas e mensalidades.

Igual esse IUGU, tem uma mensalidade, mas o custo do Boleto são de R$ 1,28.

Poderíamos juntar umas 10 Empresas e entraríamos em contato para tentar negociar em nome das 10 Empresas.


Que tal pessoal, vamos nos Unir!!!

----------


## NTTURBONET

estou gostando bastante do boletofacil

https://www.boletobancario.com/bolet...e=39767:eb42c5

----------


## GilvanRodrig

Bom dia amigos, NTTURBONET, se ta pagando quando pelo Boleto?


Pessoal então vamos nos unir para Baratear esse nossos custos????

----------


## Net-litoral

pode ter sido a negociação com o gerenciador que uso que é o IXC ,, mas o boleto fácil que o colega mencionou abaixo também cobra R$ 2,50

----------


## GilvanRodrig

MANIFESTAÇÃO CONTRA BOLETO REGISTRADO.

----------


## GilvanRodrig

MANIFESTAÇÃO CONTRA BOLETO REGISTRADO.

----------

